# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si e kupton që është dashuri??

## FierAkja143

E shikon heren e pare dhe mendon qe eshte shume simpatik...as gje me shume.
Mbas 30 minutash iken dhe e haron fare eksistencen e tij
Vjen mbas 1 jave dhe te buzeqesh nga larg...mundohesh te kujtosh ku e ke pare...e vetjma e sigurt eshte qe te beri pershtypje dhe kete radhe.
Vazhdon te vij dite per dite...eshte ber si tip zakoni.
Mbas pak kohesh fillon te kthesh koken nga dera ter oren me shpresen qe do ta shikosh mbrapa deres xhamit duke u afruar.
E shikon qe erdhi dhe i ndjen faqet te ngrohta
Fillon te ndjesh afersisht te njejtin ankth qe ndjen para se te shkruash nje exam shume te rendesishem ne shkolle.
Afrohet dhe te flet dhe mundohesh mos ta shikosh shume ne sy dhe mos ti flasesh shume.
Mundohesh te pretendosh qe prezenca e tij nuk ndikon fare tek ty, por nuk mundesh.
Ulet tek i njejti vend qe ulet gjithmon dhe i ka ngjitur syt tek ty.
Mundohesh mos tja hedhesh syt fare
Wow sa fuqi ka shikimi i tij!...si reziston dot..e shikon tepakten 2 here ate 1 ore qe ri i ulur atie...per ty kjo eshte shume sepse ka raste qe si heq dot syt nga ai..kjo te ben te ndihesh e dobet...nuk komandon dot as syt!
Mundohet here mbas here te hapi muhabet me ty
Do te di gjithcka qe ka te bej me ty...nefakt di me shume sesa i ke then ti!!
Te jep telefonin...
Telefonin e hedh ne kosh qe momentin qe ai kthevi kurizin
Te jep dhe nje "leter dashurie"...
..Menyren e shkrimit e paska interesant...
Nuk i jep shume rendesi atyre qe shkruante brenda...te kujtohen kartolinat qe ke shkruajtur here mbas here per shoqet e vellait...me emrin e tij posht!!!!..
Je mesuar mos te "prekesh" shume nga fjalet e bukura te cunave...
..Por ky nuk eshte si gjith te tjeret...ky hariti te bej ty pershtypje!!!
"nuk jam gati per relationship...kam gjera me te rendesishme tani per tani" mban mend qe thua ne situata te tilla!
Nga ato qe shkruante fillon te ndihesh ne nje menyr fajtore sepse atij i kishte ber pershtypje menyra qe skuqeshe kur te fliste dhe shikimi jot sa here e shikoje "fsheuraz".....
..por ato ishin gjera qe nuk komandoje dot!..kshu qe del e pafajshme   :i qetë:  
E verteta eshte qe nuk ke ndjer ndo nje here keshtu dhe fillon te mendosh*..."mos vall kjo quhet dashuri?"*


--->Kush nga ju ka dashuruar ndo nje here? Sa kohe i mori ta kuptoj qe ishte dashuri dhe jo thjesht nje simpati?  



personalisht akoma se di ca eshte dashuria..."kam gjera me serioze per tu menduar!"   :sarkastik:

----------


## bija_e_detit

kur per ate ndjen me shume , shume here me shume sec mund te ndjesh per nje shok/shoqe....    :xhemla:

----------


## helene

Per mendimin tim fakti qe s'je ndjere ndonjehere keshtu s'do te thote qe eshte dashuri.
Mbase asnjehere s'je ndjere keshtu sepse asnje s'ka ditur te sillet ne menyre te tille qe te vetekenaqesh. Dashuria eshte cfare ti ndjen , jo cfare simpatia e tij te ben te ndjesh.

----------


## nausika

e kupton qe eshte dashuri kur rrezikon per ta humbur...

----------


## Poeti

Sipas mendimit tim, kjo mund të quhet fillim i një dashurie, e cila edhe mund të mos finalizohetpor edhe mundet, përse jo.
  Eh tani: Si e kuptoj unë që është dashuri: dashuri është kur në çdo sekond të jetës mendon për te (dhe jo vetëm kur e takon), kur të dridhet çdo pjesë e trupit kur përmend emrin e tijë apo të sajë, kur nuk të zë gjumi pa e parë në ëndërr, kur nëse e thotë një fjalë ti e mbanë në mend gjatë kohë dhe ehoja e tij të përcjell çdo moment.

----------


## edona

njeher moti e ne nje film te demi moor mos gabofsha ishte nje citat "Nese diqka enderon me afsh lere le te shkoj,nese te kthehet do te jete perher e jotja e nese jo,atehere kurr ska qene e jotja",e mu me duket se do ta kuptosh se e shte dashuri ne nje moment te caktuar e heton qe gjdo qeliz e trupit ta kerkon ate,qe me tere qenjen tende e kerkon ate,kur te dridhen kembet porsa e sheh kur te miret zani posa e ndigjon kur te dritheron shpirti posa mendon per te

----------


## Rebele

Qe ta kuptosh në eshte dashuri apo jo, hidh një hap më tutje.  Tani per tani, eshte thjesht loje adoleshenteske e tipit, "Me pa fshehurazi, u skuqa, më rrahu zemra fort."  Ballafoqohu me fjale dhe shihe në sy de, s'eshte aq e veshtire.

----------


## Fiona

Kur e don nje njeri...e don me verte....dhe do ta kuptosh si pa e ditur....

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Tani per tani, eshte thjesht *loje adoleshenteske e tipit,* "Me pa fshehurazi, u skuqa, *më rrahu zemra fort.*"


Për sa kohë të dashurosh Rebele, zemra do të të rrahe fort, je apo s'je adoleshent. Mos e harro këtë.  :buzeqeshje: 
Biles po tu pre oreksi dhe s'të zë gjumi natën, ka marrë fund ajo punë.   :Lulja3:

----------


## Fiona

> Çfarë thua mi Fiona ??!!


Pse c'uditesh....ashtu thuhet ne anglisht...se di nqs robt e marin vesh ne shqip...nqs e thash mir dmth....Por, desha te thoja...se kur e don nje person me verte, e din vete....dmth U KNOW WHEN U LOVE SOMEONE.

----------


## diikush

> Për sa kohë të dashurosh Rebele, zemra do të të rrahe fort, je apo s'je adoleshent. Mos e harro këtë. 
> Biles po tu pre oreksi dhe s'të zë gjumi natën, ka marrë fund ajo punë.


Ashtu eshte. 
Bile tani ku e degjova une qe e rekomandojne dashurine per renien nga pesha?    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Humdinger

> Pse c'uditesh....ashtu thuhet ne anglisht...se di nqs robt e marin vesh ne shqip...nqs e thash mir dmth....Por, desha te thoja...se kur e don nje person me verte, e din vete....dmth U KNOW WHEN U LOVE SOMEONE.


Ashtu deee, tani të paktën e the.
Mendoj se kur ndjehesh në LOVE, gjithçka që të rrethon e përcakton nga ai/ajo në një farë mënyre. Që të ndjesh sa thellë dashuron, janë një sërë faktorësh që e bëjnë të mundur treguesin që të dallosh vërtet kë do.....ndjen çdo gjë për të, e fal , xhelozohesh (jo rralë herë), drithërohesh kur e ndjen praninë e atij/asaj dhe kjo jo vetëm në çastet intime, por përgjithësisht . Treguesi më i mirë është, se për personin që dashuron, je në gjëndje të bësh gjithçka në çdo moment.
Nuk di sa u shpreha që të më kuptoni.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> xhelozohesh 
> Nuk di sa u shpreha që të më kuptoni.


E po kjo pikë e zezë ! E pse të xhelozosh? Se mos është ajo më e mirë se ty? No way! Unë s'xhelozoj. Biles, as për Jackun që është movie star e ka fjet me çerekun e femrave të botës, s'kam xhelozu kurrë. (lol)
Unë jam kundër xhelozisë në një lidhje. Tani e kam me tërë mend.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Humdinger

> E po kjo pikë e zezë ! E pse të xhelozosh? Se mos është ajo më e mirë se ty? No way! Unë s'xhelozoj. Biles, as për Jackun që është movie star e ka fjet me çerekun e femrave të botës, s'kam xhelozu kurrë. (lol)
> Unë jam kundër xhelozisë në një lidhje. Tani e kam me tërë mend.


Corason !!
Nuk është absolute xhelozia ( në të gjitha dashuritë )dhe për më tepër është ndjenjë inferioriteti dhe aspak e këndëshme, por nuk mund të përjashtohen raste të tilla, sepse jeta e ka treguar që ka xhelozi  edhe në dashuritë e mëdha. 
Xhelozia egziston, pavarësisht se jo tek ti apo tek unë...por është prezente tek të tjerë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diikush

> Hahahahahaahaha
> Nuk di sa e thonë ata që dëgjove për sa kilogram bëhet fjalë që të biesh i dashuruar me 1 person....sepse ka nga ata/ato të "majmit" që duan disa dashuri që tu bien tulet...po  "dashuro 1 dhe merr 1 free" a ka??
> ...


Ata e kane pisk punen, ndaj dhe nga halli dashurohen me me shume se nje person, dhe kur i konfronton partneri, i thone ma ka rekomanduar doktori....   :ngerdheshje: 

P.S. Mos e beso Cora qe te thote qe nuk eshte xheloze, se kshu ne fillim te gjitha kshu do te te thone....  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Rebele

> Për sa kohë të dashurosh Rebele, zemra do të të rrahe fort, je apo s'je adoleshent. Mos e harro këtë. 
> Biles po tu pre oreksi dhe s'të zë gjumi natën, ka marrë fund ajo punë.







> Biles, biles... zemra te rreh me fort pas ballafaqimit, Rebele.


Thoni pastaj pse vdesin njerzit nga zemra. Gjithe ajo mbingarkese.  Rreh fort edhe pa ditur në eshte e dashuruar, si në rastin e kesaj vajzes.  Te pakten e te paktes, ballafaqimi (i kryer) i jep nje arsye per te rrahur.  

Nejse, per mendimin tim vajza te ballafaqohet per te vertetuar ndjenjat qe i kane lindur. Tani per tani, po e quajme "infatuation"- terheqje fizike qe detyrimisht do marre reagime fizike.  

Gje qe me ben te mendoj, pse eshte pikerisht zemra organi i dashurise? U pa puna, do hap teme per kete.

----------


## diikush

> ....Gje qe me ben te mendoj, pse eshte pikerisht zemra organi i dashurise? U pa puna, do hap teme per kete.


Rebele, vertetoje njehere qe zemra ESHTE organi i dashurise paraprakisht, pastaj hape ate temen tjeter...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Rebele, ku ta gjesh te vdesesh nga dashuria, jo nga ndo nje aksident makine apo homicide apo kancer, qe po na shfarosin fare.

----------


## Rebele

Jasht teme, ti me lart.  :ngerdheshje:  

PERFUNDIMISHT: zemra _eshte_ organ perfaqsues i dashurise. Tingellon sikur thashe organ partiak. Duket qe eshte e lidhur ngushte me politiken dashuria. 

Per te mos devijuar nga tema: Fieralda, besoji zemres !!

Ika, se mbeta ketu 24-tersh. Sikur s'kam pune te tjera une. 

Naten.

----------


## helene

Organi i dashurise eshte TRURI:P

 Rebele greket thone syte e mi :buzeqeshje: )

----------

